# cereal as a treat



## taoga (Oct 28, 2012)

I feed my girls Kashi cereal as a treat. I think its fine but my neighbor disagrees. Does anyone see a problem with it?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I don't see a problem with it as long as it doesn't contain any ingredients known bad for goats. Mine get Cherrios and shredded wheat for treats. I also give fruit and veggies as well.


----------



## cherioneal (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm guilty... I take mine raisin bran cereal & trisciit crackers. They love their special treats.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Mine love gummy bears and rootbeer barrels! Those are reserved as special treats! Cheerios, 
Lucky charms and Rice Krispies are they main "treats" when I run out of apple flavored horse 
treats! 
The gummy bears usually hide aspirins if needed!
I guess as long as treats are given infrequently, they wouldn't hurt a goat. I try and put
them in their food dishes so they don't get nippy.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Mine love lemonade 

Apples 

Pumpkin 

I have a doe that dies for carbonated beverages lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It's fine  in moderation of course


----------

